# Steroids?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Do anibolic steroids like nolvadex, Spiropent, Sastenon, and anibol tabs work the same way in dogs as they do in humans? i think i heard some one talking about using steroids to get their dog bigger i know these work on humans and are realy easy to get. but if you do use them on your dogs do you have to worry about the same thing you need to supement like estrogene blockers or testosterone boosters and what no? any info would be nice i now it sounds bad. I am not thinking about using them on my dog i was just wondering.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## performanceknls

I do not know about steroids but I do use this when I am conditioning dogs to add muscle tone. It works great, they call it the "the natural steroid".

A premium, fast-absorbing vitamin and mineral muscle-building supplement containing gamma oryzanol, creatine and DMG. Gamma oryzanol, an all-natural alternative to prescription anabolic steroids, and creatine, "the natural steroid", are rapidly gaining a reputation for promoting muscle growth and strength. DMG is an active metabolite (vitamin-like nutrient) known for its ability to retard lactic acid accumulation while improving oxygen utilization. Muscle-Up also contains these essential muscle nutrients: Vitamin E, folic acid, potassium, calcium, phosphorus, iron, copper, cobalt, selenium, magnesium, vitamin C, niacin, thiamine, zinc and sodium in a sweetened base. Feed 2 tbsp daily for 14 days, then 1 tbsp daily as a maintenance dose.

Muscle-Up Powder (Equine - Horse Supplements - Blood Builders)


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

thats cool!!! I knew you would be the first to post on this one thank you!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Do anibolic steroids like nolvadex, Spiropent, Sastenon, and anibol tabs work the same way in dogs as they do in humans? i think i heard some one talking about using steroids to get their dog bigger i know these work on humans and are realy easy to get. but if you do use them on your dogs do you have to worry about the same thing you need to supement like estrogene blockers or testosterone boosters and what no? any info would be nice i now it sounds bad. I am not thinking about using them on my dog i was just wondering.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


NO! Don't even consider that crap! It is very hard to find real anabolic steroids anymore anyhow unless you have connections and lots of money and they are for humans not dogs. Where do people come up with this crap? Not you Blue Pit Bull Man, the idiot who told you this.


----------



## jbh38

They do work on dogs, and people do give them to dogs, and it is nothing but outright cheating. If there were regular tests done, I bet you wouldn't believe the amount of dogs that would test positive. 

I hate people that think they have to cheat to win.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

jbh38 said:


> They do work on dogs, and people do give them to dogs, and it is nothing but outright cheating.


I would call it outright stupid! I am surprised they would work on dogs as they are derived from male testosterone in humans. My wife's cousin could tell you all about them as he is an RN, World's Gym owner and professional natural bodybuilder in Dallas, Oregon. His wife does the polygraph and other tests for contestants to see if they are "dirty" or not and she told me nobody BS's her. :rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

90 percent of those body builders are steriod users or have used them at one time. did anyone see the thing about the man whith the arm that exploded it was gross and the dude thought he looks good his muscles are freakish at best.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

there is ways around polygrph tests. just more suplements will help you pass those or flexeril.
thats what my brother tells me. i have no idea for sure but he stays out of jail.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> there is ways around polygrph tests. just more suplements will help you pass those or flexeril.
> thats what my brother tells me. i have no idea for sure but he stays out of jail.


Not if you know what you are doing. It's pretty easy to pick out those on the juice in a natural bodybuilding contest anyhow.



> 90 percent of those body builders are steriod users or have used them at one time.


Which bodybuilders? Not the ones in natural contests.


----------



## BmoreTrue

people talk about dogs being "overdone" look at some of those body builders. Its freakish they look like they're gonna pop!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

BmoreTrue said:


> people talk about dogs being "overdone" look at some of those body builders. Its freakish they look like they're gonna pop!


Look at the women bodybuilders! Some say, "We don't use drugs" and yet they shave their face daily and grow things in certain places that resemble a man. That's what happens when you take male hormones. Duh! 
Sure lady, all kinds of women are 5% body fat at 225 lbs! :rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

one guy did pop no sh1t! i'll post links for his youtube poping arm


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

greg valentiono
veiw at your own risk!!!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> YouTube - Gregg Valentino - The man whose arms exploded
> 
> greg valentiono
> veiw at your own risk!!!


Haha! That is so photoshopped that it's not even funny.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

it's not photo shopped Google gregg valentino he was into more than just roids


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Sadie's Dad said:


> it's not photo shopped Google gregg valentino he was into more than just roids


All bodybuilders are into more than just roids. They use HGH and all kinds of nasty crap. The video posted said to view at your own risk and I didn't see anything explode. lol


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Sadie's Dad said:


> it's not photo shopped Google gregg valentino he was into more than just roids


Ron White is right....You can't fix stupid.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

you cant think thats cool or even looks good!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

my thoughts are that dogs with steroids is ab bad idea the dogs life expectancy would drop greatly and in my opinion its abuse!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

MySpace.com - pj - 26 - Male - GREEN COVE SPRINGS, Florida - myspace.com/386997616

this loser uses Dex on his dogs. It grosses me out.


----------



## FloorCandy

I had a boss who was a "Body builder". He was a lunatic, mood swings like crazy flipping out for no reason etc. I can't imagine imagine giving steroids to a dog, it seems dangerous to purposely make a dog large and unpredictable.


----------



## FloorCandy

NEELA said:


> MySpace.com - pj - 26 - Male - GREEN COVE SPRINGS, Florida - myspace.com/386997616
> 
> this loser uses Dex on his dogs. It grosses me out.


When I clicked your link, the adsense on the myspace page was for muscle enhancement products, "safe, legal, non steroids" lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

whaat?! lol lemme try and see what I come up with


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

lol it didn't show up for me


----------



## FloorCandy

NEELA said:


> lol it didn't show up for me


I refreshed and got a PSA about vaccines or something.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

one major thing steroids could do to your dog is make it mean because it makes people have roid rage were they go nutz. allot of agression and confusion is bad your dog might wanna hurt you. like the wrestler that killed him self and all his kids and his wife.


----------



## BullyForUs

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Do anibolic steroids like nolvadex, Spiropent, Sastenon, and anibol tabs work the same way in dogs as they do in humans? i think i heard some one talking about using steroids to get their dog bigger i know these work on humans and are realy easy to get. but if you do use them on your dogs do you have to worry about the same thing you need to supement like estrogene blockers or testosterone boosters and what no? any info would be nice i now it sounds bad. I am not thinking about using them on my dog i was just wondering.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


We are PRIMATES. Dogs are CANINES.

We are a_ completely different species_.

So no, they don't work the same. Besides the focus really shouldn't be about making ones' dog bigger, why folks do not just do the work and exercise and condition their dog and use that time to bond with the poor things is beyond me.


----------



## gxkon

worlds-strongest-dog on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
dog looks like its on roids


----------



## Nizmo

that is a genetic defect, not roids.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Nizmo357 said:


> that is a genetic defect, not roids.


Absolutely right that is a genetic defect its double muscling its only found in the whippet.....

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Sadie's Dad

gxkon said:


> worlds-strongest-dog on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> dog looks like its on roids


wow that is one funky looking dog


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda

i agree with JBH jesus christ ppl steriods are not good for humans that make us edgy and aggressive ...and you want you pitbull like that>? they shorten your life as well cause your heart to beat uncommonly fast (hence muscle growth) dogs lives are not long enough as it is why shorten it even more..if anything give them vitamins and get off your lazy a** and get out there and play and exercise them. D***!!!!!


----------



## buzhunter

Good dogs are born, not made. Plain and simple.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

BullyForUs said:


> We are PRIMATES. Dogs are CANINES.
> 
> We are a_ completely different species_.
> 
> So no, they don't work the same. Besides the focus really shouldn't be about making ones' dog bigger, why folks do not just do the work and exercise and condition their dog and use that time to bond with the poor things is beyond me.


Actualy i did some reasearch and found that vets give dogs anabolic steroids to stop them from going into heat and they give them to give the dogs a boost if they are noty eating and they give them to dogs with bad infections to keep the dog alive and they also give it to dogs in rare cases to gain muscle mass. also i found that they use it for grey hound racing. so it works the same in both humans and dogs. Just so you know....:hammer: 
and yess i know the focus should not be made on size or mass it should be on health thats why i made this thread lol


----------



## thaim

i would never even think about using steroids for my dogs. if they turn out a certain way WHO CARES who are you trying to impress. get up off your lazy butt and go for long walks or something


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

I agree fully steroids are bad when abused. They do have medical perposes as I stated. I think abuse of steroids is wrong and should never be done. I hope no one reads this and gets the wrong idea like maybe i agree with steroids being abused for humans or dogs. this was mearly to educate me and hopefully the people that read it.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> one major thing steroids could do to your dog is make it mean because it makes people have roid rage were they go nutz. allot of agression and confusion is bad your dog might wanna hurt you. like the wrestler that killed him self and all his kids and his wife.


The only people that have "roid rage" are those who are abusing them.
If taken in safe doses they are not really that bad, although they are illegal and VERY expensive. I still think doctors in America should give them to cancer and AIDS patients to give them some better quality of life and slow down the wasting of their bodies.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Proud Marine Dad said:


> The only people that have "roid rage" are those who are abusing them.
> If taken in safe doses they are not really that bad, although they are illegal and VERY expensive. I still think doctors in America should give them to cancer and AIDS patients to give them some better quality of life and slow down the wasting of their bodies.


I think you are right abuse is the key with steriods and people should not abuse them and cancer and aids patients would be greatly benefited from them. They do prescribe steroids for things here but im not sure about cancer or aids. I know they give it out to people that have nerve damage.:goodpost:


----------



## megz

sheesh, do none of you watch the Discovery Channels??? LOL!! (refering to guy whos arms burst and whippet with double muscle)

your dog will look as good as the effort you and your dog put into it, well, and genetics help 

the biggest thing is for you to be happy with your dog, even if you show. yes you are getting judged you still know what is a healthy look for your dog. JMO.


----------



## titan23

Yes i had a neibohr that used them on all three of his pitbull and it has the same effect on dogs that it has on humans. They become aggresive and everything. They used to tear cats apart and eat the whole thing. It was bad but i do not live next to them anymore.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

thats good


----------



## megz

titan23 said:


> Yes i had a neibohr that used them on all three of his pitbull and it has the same effect on dogs that it has on humans. They become aggresive and everything. They used to tear cats apart and eat the whole thing. It was bad but i do not live next to them anymore.


ummmmm..... riiigggghhhhtttt......

:hammer:

come on now


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Sadie's Dad said:


> wow that is one funky looking dog


Nice Photo Shop work. :rofl:


----------



## FloorCandy

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Nice Photo Shop work. :rofl:


That's a real photo. That's a whippet with a genetic defect that causes double muscling. I've seen it on TV many times, i don't think it makes the dog super strong though, just bizarre looking.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

FloorCandy said:


> That's a real photo. That's a whippet with a genetic defect that causes double muscling. I've seen it on TV many times, i don't think it makes the dog super strong though, just bizarre looking.


Really? Wow that is bizarre.


----------



## BmoreTrue

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Nice Photo Shop work. :rofl:


Haha you're def the skeptic! It's hard the believe anything the way photos can be doctored now.


----------



## los44

its human competitiveness that makes humans reach for supplements and i thinks its okay if you choose to use them on yourself after all its your life to waste but when they use this stuff on animals it becomes animal cruelty. the sad thing is it goes on and nobody says a thing all you hear are whispers.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

The guy with the blowed up arms, Gregg Valentino. Injected stuff called SYNTHOL it just takes up space in the facia of the muscle and that is how he got his arms so big, steroids too, but once that synthol is in it doesn't go any place that is why his arms are so malformed. What a freaking retard :hammer::hammer:I wanted to say this at the begining of the thread byt I couldn't remember the name of the stuff.


----------



## MamaLena

Im sorry guys. I just made this acct. for my momma . Im 31 year old and I have more knowledge in anabolic steroids than most IFBB's or endocrinologists ( im not bragging, im working in research and development of SARMS right now which in simple English do the same thing steroids do , but without side effects. 
These are just some myths I saw were said here :
1. Steroids dont work on dogs ( FALSE) ... There are even steroids such as EQUIPOISE which is Boldenone were invented for Horses and dog.
2. Steroids will kill ur dog or make him go nuts. (FALSE)
3. Nolvadex is not a steroid , but actually an estrogen blocker which was invented to treat breast cancer.


----------



## MamaLena

That;'s right , Sadie'sDad, Gregg Valentino is Synthol or Syntherol ( same thing) user. Its stays in the muscle as oil and disolves over a period of time. Those pictures are not edited in any way. Some people think it looks good or they like attention even if its not exactly a good one.


----------



## MamaLena

Proud Marine Dad said:


> The only people that have "roid rage" are those who are abusing them.
> If taken in safe doses they are not really that bad, although they are illegal and VERY expensive. I still think doctors in America should give them to cancer and AIDS patients to give them some better quality of life and slow down the wasting of their bodies.


Funny bud how u contradicting yourself 5 times in the same thread. See what's a little reading could do to ya? knowledge=power haha.

Just wanna ask u something. Since u said that steroids can be use for advantage in small doses. Why is dogs different ? I know a pitbull that is 5 years old now and have been recieving anabolic steroids shots since he was a puppy. He is in great health ( not just visible, but proven by consistant blood work and other testing every 6 months)


----------



## buzhunter

You may know steroids, and your knowledge is appreciated, but I'd be careful with the stone throwing. You contradicted yourself in your first post by saying you had a 92 pound pit bull bred down from RE and Gotti dogs. Hate to burst your bubble but there is no such thing as a gotti bred pit bull. You said you've been reading here for a while. How'd you miss that? You're right though, knowledge is power. haha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Sadie's Dad said:


> The guy with the blowed up arms, Gregg Valentino. Injected stuff called SYNTHOL it just takes up space in the facia of the muscle and that is how he got his arms so big, steroids too, but once that synthol is in it doesn't go any place that is why his arms are so malformed. What a freaking retard :hammer::hammer:I wanted to say this at the begining of the thread byt I couldn't remember the name of the stuff.


I think its called sustenon 250 but im no professional. and i heard with nitric flush you can get it out.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Synthol is like tanning oil. it just fills up the muscle has no benefit


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

BmoreTrue said:


> Haha you're def the skeptic! It's hard the believe anything the way photos can be doctored now.


Very true.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Sadie's Dad said:


> The guy with the blowed up arms, Gregg Valentino. Injected stuff called SYNTHOL it just takes up space in the facia of the muscle and that is how he got his arms so big, steroids too, but once that synthol is in it doesn't go any place that is why his arms are so malformed. What a freaking retard :hammer::hammer:I wanted to say this at the begining of the thread byt I couldn't remember the name of the stuff.


It looks more like implants which a lot of bodybuilders get especially in the calves as they are difficult to grow for many people.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

MamaLena said:


> Funny bud how u contradicting yourself 5 times in the same thread. See what's a little reading could do to ya? knowledge=power haha.
> 
> Just wanna ask u something. Since u said that steroids can be use for advantage in small doses. Why is dogs different ? I know a pitbull that is 5 years old now and have been recieving anabolic steroids shots since he was a puppy. He is in great health ( not just visible, but proven by consistant blood work and other testing every 6 months)


What are you talking about? I contradicted myself 5 times? 
When did I say they are different for dogs? 
You know more than endocrinologists? Wow! A little arrogant sounding I think.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

not implants it's something he injected into the muscle it's self. Not steroids it's more like the filler that food companies put in kibble. it doesn't help strength wise just fills up the muscle with the oil. That is why he looks so f'd up.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Sadie's Dad said:


> not implants it's something he injected into the muscle it's self. Not steroids it's more like the filler that food companies put in kibble. it doesn't help strength wise just fills up the muscle with the oil. That is why he looks so f'd up.


I didn't say it was implants, I said it 'looks' like implants.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Sorry misunderstood I don't have my glasses on, oh wait I don't ware glasses.LOL:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sorry misunderstood I don't have my glasses on, oh wait I don't ware glasses.LOL:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


No problem my friend.


----------



## therock2113

If you want to give your dog steroids use Equapoise. It was originally made for horse racing to gain muscle and will work the same way with dogs. And no it isnt based on human testosterone.


----------



## motocross308

therock2113 said:


> If you want to give your dog steroids use Equapoise. It was originally made for horse racing to gain muscle and will work the same way with dogs. And no it isnt based on human testosterone.


There are plenty of vet steroids . most of what bodybuilders use today were produced as vet products in another country . The point is your messin up your dog . your gonna totally unbalance thier natural hormone production , likely cause them to die at a much younger age and i hope you dont plan to breed them since its likly to mess up thier reproductive system. ALL anabolic steroids are based off testosterone in one way or another .


----------



## Bulldogluvr

Performance knls~ That dosage for Muscle up is for horses which are 1,000+ lbs.
Whats the dosage for dogs though?
Thanks.


----------



## Lex'sFart

If you love your dog do not give him/her steroids. 

But I will say people in general are ignorant when it comes to steroids. Case in point Nolvadex (tamoxifen citrate) is not a steroid. It is a selective estrogen modulator. Developed for cancer patients.


----------

